# clavier anglais international sur MacBook Pro



## khaloutte (13 Avril 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde. Je dois m'acheter un ordi portable et j'ai fait le choix de passer à Mac! 
Comme je serai en Angleterre à partir de l'an prochain, je souhaite commander un MacBook Pro avec un clavier Anglais International pour pouvoir à la fois m'habituer aux claviers QRTY et être en mesure d'écrire en Français aisèment (accents, etc.).

1-Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît *un lien* permettant de _*voir*_ le clavier anglais international d'un MacBook Pro?
2-Est-ce que ce clavier est _*pratique*_ pour écrire des mots avec accents (pas une combinaison de 3 touches pour ecrire un "é" par exemple?) ou est-ce que la meilleure solution est de prendre un clavier QRTY simple et de télécharger _*UKULELE *_pour rendre la rédaction en français facile?

D'avance, merci beaucoup pour vos réponses!


----------



## boddy (13 Avril 2007)

khaloutte a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde. Je dois m'acheter un ordi portable et j'ai fait le choix de passer à Mac!
> Comme je serai en Angleterre à partir de l'an prochain, je souhaite commander un MacBook Pro avec un clavier Anglais International pour pouvoir à la fois m'habituer aux claviers QRTY et être en mesure d'écrire en Français aisèment (accents, etc.).
> 
> 1-Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît *un lien* permettant de _*voir*_ le clavier anglais international d'un MacBook Pro?
> ...




1 - Google + images = ça devrait te prendre environ 3 secondes.
2 - les accents n'existent pas en anglais... donc 

et BIENVENUE sur MacGé


----------



## khaloutte (13 Avril 2007)

Merci boddy!

Alors je vais rev&#233;rifier sur google images, et oui, en effet les accents n'existent pas en anglais c'est pour &#231;a que les claviers QRTY simples (US) ne sont pas pratiques si tu veux &#233;crire un texte en fan&#231;ais (l&#224; par contre, les accents y en a souvent), or je veux un clavier QRTY et pouvoir ecrire facilement en fran&#231;ais avec tous les accents dont j'ai besoin, c'est pour &#231;a que j'h&#233;site entre clavier QRTY + freeware UKULELE ou clavier QRTY anglais international, qui permet d'ecrire ais&#232;ment avec des accents.

Mais comme j'ai jamais essay&#233; ce type de claviers, je fais appel aux ancien d'Apple (hoho, jeu de mots!).

Merci pour la bienvenur )


----------



## khaloutte (14 Avril 2007)

Apr&#232;s v&#233;rifications je me suis rendu compte que le clavier anglais international des mac &#233;tait un QRTY simple, sans "&#231;", accents, etc. Normalement, un clavier anglais international c'est pas &#231;a, &#231;a inclue directement sur les touches  les accents et tout le reste (diff&#233;rent du clavier QRTY normal). Donc je ne sais pas trop quoi faire......

Quelqu'un conna&#238;t UKULELE?


----------



## atelier 62 (29 Mai 2007)

Hello (bon réponse peut être plus d'actualité),

j'utilise personnellement que des claviers QWERTY (plus pratique pour la programmation)  et donc reglé clavier américain. Je suis suisse romand mais ça doit être un peu la même chose... Il suffit de la combinaison de touche maj plus 1 touche pour donner les accents... genre maj + ; pour donner "é". C'est un peu la galère  au début pour s'y retrouver mais après quelques pages A4 de traîtement de texte, ça devient un réflèxe... 
il suffit de régler un raccourci pour pouvoir switcher entre les 2 langues facilement...
Bref, si tu veux t'épargner des heures de tests, je peux te filer une récapitualtif de ce qui change...


a+


----------



## Gregc (15 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Pour les accents anglais internationnal.

ALT+touche accent grave (en bas a gauche sur le clavier) + lettre voulue.
ALT+e (donne un accent aigu) + lettre voulue.

J'espère que cela peut aider.


----------

